# Join the USSA



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

When you join, you are supporting the BRC, the *Bowhunters Rights Coalition * and they are fighting to preserve what we love so much!


----------



## stew (Jun 15, 2005)

Yes. The BRC is a division of USSA. You can send a donation to just one or both organizations. I belong to both, along with the United Bowhunters of Pennsylvania. These groups are working to ensure our heritage.


----------



## stew (Jun 15, 2005)

ttt


----------

